# Civil Engineer opportunities in Germany having dependant Visa



## Gurusri (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi,

Good morning. I got a job in Berlin, Germany and would like to know the opportunities for my spouse there.

1) Being a civil Engineer with 10+ years of experience how hard it would be to find a job with no German knowledge? Of course, we can get dependant Visa.

2) Provided we learn German language, is it possible to get good jobs for civil engineering there? If yes, what are the various ways to get a job?

If anybody is from the same field or know anything related to this post, please share your insights.

Thanks in advance. Cheers and Have a great day!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Gurusri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good morning. I got a job in Berlin, Germany and would like to know the opportunities for my spouse there.
> 
> ...


Not all dependent visas are created equal and not all come with work rights.

Do you qualify for a BlueCard or will you have a regular work permit?

BlueCard gives dependents unrestricted access to the labour market while dependents to regular work permit holders do not get automatic work rights for the first 1-3 years.

What kind of civil engineer is your spouse?

One of the biggest challenges will probably be that they would have to work to German code and laws. Which are written in German. The kind of German that has native speakers stare and it and wonder what it actually means.


----------

